# Ice Cream recipes without eggs



## mithunchowdhury (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi

I need some ice cream recipes without  eggs. Have you any idea?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't have a recipe handy, but look up Philadelphia ice cream.  It's just cream, basically.  It's good because tehre are no "egg substitutes" but is an eggless ice cream by nature and very simple.


----------



## jmorris (May 16, 2011)

I make an eggless (Philadelphia style) vanilla that is pretty well received.  It's not as rich as a custard, or French style, but it is very tasty.

I use:

500 ml heavy cream

250 ml whole milk

100g granulated sugar

a heavy pinch of salt

1 vanilla bean (I've only used Madagascar vanilla, but I hope to get my hands on some Mexican beans soon)

3/4 teaspoon of vanilla extract.

Cut the vanilla bean in half lengthwise and scrape out the pulp/seeds.

In a medium saucepan, heat 250ml of the heavy cream, the sugar, and the scraped vanilla bean (add both the seeds and the pod), stirring constantly until the sugar is dissolved.

Add all of the remaining ingredients to the pan and remove it from the heat.  Put a lid on it and stow it in the refrigerator until thoroughly chilled.

Remove the bean pods from the mixture and churn in your ice cream machine per the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## nullifygirls (Mar 25, 2011)

Easy, Eggless Strawberry Ice Cream

INGREDIENTS
* 2 cups whole milk
* 2 cups heavy cream
* 1 cup white sugar
* 1/4 teaspoon salt
* 2 teaspoons vanilla extract
* 2 cups mashed fresh strawberries
* 2 drops red food coloring (optional)

DIRECTIONS
In a large bowl, combine the milk, cream, sugar, salt, vanilla, strawberries, and food coloring. Pour the mixture into the freezer bowl of an ice cream maker, and freeze according to manufacturer's directions.


----------



## vrecipes (May 20, 2011)

It sounds weird, but you can actually blend frozen bananas into something that very much resembles ice cream - very creamy and rich and smooth. Of course, it has a banana flavor, but you can add chocolate, strawberries, mangoes, etc.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

From the Settlement Cookbook, 1944

*Philadelphia Ice Cream*

1 quart cream

1 cup sugar

1 tsp vanilla

heat 1 cup of the cream, add sugar, cool, add flavoring and remaining cream, freeze in an ice cream freezer (ice cream maker)

that's it - couldn't be simpler, and sounds delicious. I'd make it but don;t have an ice cream maker

I also recommend any of the Italian gelato recipes for fruit ice cream, which are usually without milk or eggs - I prefer cream-based ice creams, but lots of people like these


----------



## chef tomain (Nov 17, 2008)

I use a rennet its sold at health food store and makes great ice cream. I myself don't like the frozen treat with eggs in it.


----------



## beecher (Jun 9, 2010)

I just made a recipe yesterday for Cheesecake Ice Cream from The Perfect Scoop by David Lebovitz. It had no eggs in it, and it was delicious. That book has many, many recipes without eggs. I highly recommend it.


----------



## pbloggers (Jun 23, 2011)

Philadelphia Ice Cream sounds quite interesting to me and i am surely going to try it today. Thanks for sharing its recipe with us.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I've heard really good things about Bittman's cornstarch ice cream base. It's eggless, but cooked.

Reminds me of the coffee can ice cream we used to make in the cub scouts. It used a instant pudding base, which features IIRC pregelatinized starch. It had a very nice texture for such a primitive freezing mechanism.


----------



## beecher (Jun 9, 2010)

Another good source for eggless ice cream recipes is *jeni's Splendid Ice Creams at Home* by Jeni Britton Bauer.


----------



## kieron19 (Aug 6, 2011)

UK measurements

250ML single cream boiled

250ML Fresh parmasan cheese grated

boil cream,

add parmasan,

chill in ice cream machine.

you can also do any savoury ice cream as long as it melts. (although not a true ice cream)


----------

